# Newbie error



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi Guys, 

I recently set up a 10g planted tank with an aquaclear 20, 50 watt heater and a 60w 10,000 colour light I resued from my old tank. The tank has plain gravel and NO Co2. 

I know you will all tell me to go down the co2 route but right now a pressurised system is not an option. I am dosing as per the label with excel and flourish. I was also hoping not to have to worry with the mess of DIY co2

I purchsed some plants from Aquatic Kingdom which looked pretty (bright red with small leaves, pics to come) and for $12 for three bunches wasnt a bad deal (so i thought). I should have known better but they guy could not tell me the names of the plants and when I described my setup he said they will be fine. 

I have since planted them and two of the plants have begun to melt much to my pain! I will post pictures shortly I really hope you guys can help save my sanity. But out of curiosity will the high light no co2 be a possibility for the melting? The light are on 8 hours a day with a timer.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Certain plants just melt when changing environments. You'd think they are just plants, but it can be shocking to them too. If they survive they will start growth again- adapted to the new environment.

DIY CO2 is simple, and a good temporary situation until you can do otherwise. Especially since you lighting is so powerful you are going to be battling algae.

Also certain red plants can be a bit more sensitive, others are just as weedy as any.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I have today setup a diy co2 bottle so will see how's things progress. Since starting excel which is now replaced by the diy my java moss has begun to show new life. Let's hope with time the same can be said for the rest


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Here is a current pic but I am not quite happy with the scape......something looks wrong.....any ideas on moving this about to look more appealing?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I'd just put some baby crypts around the base of your DW "trees" in the shadows. 

Whats at the front there? Dwarf sag? Breakup those clumps more into individual plants, and plant them about 2" from each other in a staggard pattern in the brightest open area at the front of the tank. They will fill in in time through sending out runners.

The same thing goes for those bunch plants. They only sell them in a bunch, you cannot plant them as a bunch. You need to dissassemble the bunch and seperate all the stems. Plant the stems 1.5-2" apart (and 1-1.5 inches from the glass). Too close together and they loose all the leaves on the bottom half of the plant.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Well it has been a while since I posted. Here are the most recent pics. I have been very busy with the arrival of my first child so the tank has been neglected. I have come back to it to see a serious snail infestation and hair algae gone wild. Although I am sure this is because my DIY Co2 has expired and the lighting is pretty high. 

Advice and critique is always welcome.


----------

